# WRONG NUMBER--a thriller dealing with mistaken identity



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I published "Stalker" two months ago and it met with sales and accolades beyond my expectations, reaching as high as #9 on the horror bestseller chart.

Now comes "Wrong Number."

*Product Description*
It was the right person, but the wrong number to call.

Brad Mullen found the phone number on a cocktail napkin outside a "meat market" bar. On a whim he dials the number, connecting him in ways he could never have imagined with a woman named Julie.

Things move fast, culminating in sex in a local park. Trying to slow down the breakneck pace, Brad eases off a bit, but Julie doesn't like that at all. She burrows into all factions of Brad's life--invading his work and telling him to stay away from other women and even his best friend.

Julie's suffocating Brad. But that's nothing compared to when the handcuffs, knife, and tire iron come out.

Have any of you felt the need to "warn" readers of something? My sequences would be in any other published book on the shelves in 2009, but they are a little graphic in places. Just wondering...



Edited to make the pic much smaller.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just one-clicked this one.   Oh boy! I read need to do some reading instead of buying right now.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Stalker was one of my favorite recent reads, so I've been waiting for this. I'll definitely check it out. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just purchased both novels and look forward to reading them.  Strange ? and I apologize but any clue what the print length for each book would be.  I only ask because I keep a record pf what I read and include that if not no big deal


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

_Stalker_ is 425 pages and about 109,000 words.

_Wrong Number_ is 237 pages and about 51,000 words.

Hope this helped!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Started reading this one last night and is it a page turner. I was only able to read one or two chapters, but I read while i was on the chiropractors table and again at lunch. I didn't want my lunch hour to end. I am only 25% completed but I am looking forward to finishing the book. I don't know if I purchased Stalker or not but if I didn't, I see another purchase on the horizon.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> _Stalker_ is 425 pages and about 109,000 words.
> 
> _Wrong Number_ is 237 pages and about 51,000 words.
> 
> Hope this helped!


thanks so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I finally got around to the sample last night and loved it! Was also a fan of Stalker, so I was excited to hear about this. Will be 1-clicking tonight for sure.

On another note, for some reason, I imagine the actor Justin Long as the main character in both of your books.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

In an Amazon review of _Wrong Number_ the reviewer wrote that I had a typo and some bad analogies. After checking it over, I found that they were right.

This is to announce the "corrected" _Wrong Number_ is now up on the Kindle, complete with cover and table of contents (thanks Greg Banks!)

I finally got the price at $0.99 as well. When I first published this the whole "discount snafu" was just beginning, and it never took hold.

Also, CS, I'm not familiar with any Justin Long movies, but he does seem right.


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

That actor is cute, but Dave is cuter. You need to be in your own movies, Dave.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Oh, for God's sake! Ack! Ack, I say!

There's no way I would act. I used to be in my own super 8 movies when I was in high school. They are so embarassing now. Come to think of it, the themes in those and my current writing are about the same...

(Perhaps I should put them on YouTube)...


----------



## Patricia Sierra (Jun 25, 2009)

You post them and I'll watch.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Is Justin Long the guy who plays the Mac in those Apple vs. Windows commercials?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  And he was in the last Die Hard movie.  Sooo cute.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Already bough it (your book, not Justin Long - although . . .)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Ed, you may want to check your copy and make sure it doesn't have weird characters in the paragraphs. (This goes for anyone).

My first version was fine, but then I wanted to change a couple things and uploaded a new version. That one has all the weird characters, for some reason.

I fixed it, after noticing it--months later--but if you want a good, clean copy email me and I'll email it to you.

wxtest16 @ hotmail.com is the way to contact me (minus the spaces).


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave,

Will you be adding your books to Smashwords anytime soon? I really like how you can see all the editions an author has posted and get the latest one at anytime.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I have the Smashwords instructions stored off in my favorite places, but I still haven't found the time to get around to it. If I ever do, I'll drop a note.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Wrong Number:

*Chapter 16*

Conflicting feelings struggled for my attention when I got home. I could tell Jermaine was a little disappointed that he got blown off so I could have another date with Julie, especially so soon after I told him I was avoiding her. He thought she was trouble. It was obvious with his snide remarks and attitude.
"You still didn't introduce me," he'd said when I returned to the table.
"It didn't seem like the appropriate time."
"I think your


Spoiler



dick


 is in charge of your thought processes now, Mullen. You're hopeless. Look at the goofy hung-dog look you have on your face. She owns you."
It was funny he said that. I thought the whole affair with Julie what's-her-name was over-a memory. Apparently not. I turned my answering machine back on. Hiding either in my apartment or at work wasn't the answer. Julie was going to find me regardless. And while part of me thought that might not be such a bad thing, the more logical part of me wondered what I was getting myself into that was worth all this grief.
I pictured Julie getting ready for our date, buying a new dress and shoes to match. She primped herself in front of her mirror, pursing her lips together and proclaiming them kissable. She ran a brush through her hair and declared herself a knockout.
_Brad Mullen is mine_, she thought.
_She owns you_, Jermaine had said.
They were both right.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The price is soon to change on _Wrong Number_. It's not a huge jump--just $1.29 instead of $0.99--but if you want to get it at the cheap, cheap price, time is running out. It could be anywhere from a few hours to a couple days. With Amazon and their changes, you never know. So far the new cover and tweaked product description have shown up. Price is always last.

(I really had to fight myself to keep all the exclamation points (!!!) out of that post. I kept hearing that Monster Truck guy commanding "Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!")


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Thanks to those who bought _Wrong Number _ while it was still a little cheaper. My new goal is to have it outsell _Stalker_ for the month. As of yesterday, they're neck and neck, with the same amount of sales. On Amazon's chart, though, they're spaced well apart--I assume because _Stalker_ has more legs and has sold better consistently.

Hey, _Wrong Number _ takes place in Toledo. How many other books can say that?


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> My new goal is to have it outsell _Stalker_ for the month.


The month's half over and _Wrong Number_ is falling behind. C'mon guys, help it along!

It does kind of, but hardly, prove one thing I've always thought: Americans are more comfortable with violence than sex. Thoughts?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> The month's half over and _Wrong Number_ is falling behind. C'mon guys, help it along!
> 
> It does kind of, but hardly, prove one thing I've always thought: Americans are more comfortable with violence than sex. Thoughts?


I wouldn't say that entirely. The porn industry is booming, and a LOT of the movies I see at Blockbuster are sex-laced on their covers.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Basically I'm thinking in terms of broadcast TV. Violence on any night of CBS's line of procedural crime shows is borderline R-rated. Two decades ago, it would have been R-rated. Meanwhile, a split-second flash of Janet Jackson's nipple (which was covered with some sort of jewelery/decoration and not completely bare) makes everyone go insane.

The cover to _Stalker_ has a threatening knife on it. Sells tons. _Wrong Number_ has a bare woman's torso. Doesn't sell as well.

Granted, none of this is about the content. I'm making completely unfair snap judgments. But I thought I'd pass them along.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hi Dave,

    I just picked up Wrong Number and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> The cover to _Stalker_ has a threatening knife on it. Sells tons. _Wrong Number_ has a bare woman's torso. Doesn't sell as well.


I've been thinking of changing the cover to _Wrong Number_. Instead of the bare torso, I was wondering what people thought of a phone pad with the phone off the hook, cord dangling (yeah, good luck finding a phone that looks like _that_ anymore) and blood splattered on the numbers.

I already toned it down once going black and white with it. Original color version is in the first post in this thread. Current version is my avatar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally, I don't like it when authors change the book covers or titles.  I associate a cover and/or a title with a given story that I can usually call up basic plot points of.  If they change the title or the cover, it almost makes it seem like they're trying to make me think it's a whole new book.  If I buy it and find I've already read it in another edition, well, I feel a little scammed.

I'm NOT saying this is your intention; just saying it's how it could possibly be perceived and my reaction to that perception.  So I say leave it as it is and if you're not 100% happy with it, chalk it up to experience and do better next time.

That's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

If I own the book, physically, I guess I'm not a big fan of changing covers either. I suppose if I don't like the new one (which is usually the case--I'm thinking Stephen King books. His publishers change the covers to his paperbacks all the time) than I'm happy with the old. If I like the new one, than I'm stuck with the old.

In my case, my books are Kindle only, so the only "cover" is the little pic in the listing. I could still see how that might be confusing to someone and cause them to rebuy it.

I'll think on it a little longer.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I got a review of "Stalker" recently that said, in part, "Mr. Dykema has another book out called Wrong Number, which is a stronger novel."

It always seemed a tighter read to me too, but I'm glad somebody else thought so.  

By the way, I'm keeping the cover like it is. I like how the almost black and white imagery meshes well with "Stalker"'s bare almost b&w look.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I just one-clicked this one -- 

I've been wanting to say that for so long - especially about this book - I just love the concept.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought both and couldn't put them down, finishing them both over a weekend.  Stalker certainly threw me a twist at the end, and I loved it!  

Signed,
Anxiously waiting the next book!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Just to keep the sales competition even, I have to bump this one up also.

But hey, it's been over two weeks since the last one!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I'm asking if you kind folks can do me a favor...

If anyone's been thinking about buying Stalker or Wrong Number could you wait until Monday? I'm giving a talk to a writers group about Kindle publishing and it would be cool to have some decent numbers to show them. Since it's the first day of the month, I won't have a stockpile of sales built up. That's surely shameless! To make it even more shameless, it would be great if you could buy them around 5 pm Monday.

If you already have them, thanks, and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Here's a couple pull quotes about _Wrong Number_:

"This book was captivating from the very first sentence. I couldn't put it down. I was so enthralled in what was happening that even though I knew where the story was going, I found myself cringing at times and pulling for the main character."

-H. Scheel

"This book was so entertaining! I finished it in two days because I couldnt [sic] put it down."

-Cheri C. Mclelland

By the way, the speaking engagement went OK, but the library's internet system never fired up for me, and much of my talk was sites and web pages. Fortunately, I had them all open on my laptop and 90% of the examples were the home page, so I was sill able to show those.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Boy, my weekly bumps seem to be more like monthly bumps. You guys probably appreciate that, though.

"Wrong Number" is a tale of lust gone bad. Hope you'll check it out.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Now that all the republishing issues have been finally worked out, I feel safe offering "Wrong Number" for sale again.

I hope you enjoy the tale of wrong choices and their consequence.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Bumping, but you also get the added privilege of seeing a goofy photo of the author trying to come up with this next idea.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I finally went and changed the cover of "Wrong Number."

I don't think it should cause too much confusion. There's no print copy of the book. The picture only appears as the graphic on the Amazon website. Besides, if you've already bought the book, Amazon says so right at the top of the page.

The B & W image of before went well with my signature "branding," but I think this one works even better. "Stalker" is B & W except for the little gleam of blue on the knife blade. Now "Wrong Number" is B & W except for the red blood on the phone. I also changed my name font to match it with "Stalker."

I guess from now on something like this will be my "look."

(Apparently the mods changed the size of the pics in our sigs. Hopefully, they'll get around to doing that soon so WN doesn't overwhelm Stalker.)

edit: ((Hey, I managed to shrink it myself! Yea for me!))


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm going to be the featured author of the day at The Spinning Wheel forum in the main Kindle thread on Amazon. That's an area where writers and readers chat about their current works and whatever else crosses their minds. It can get silly sometimes, but it's homey and fun. I'll be doing a "reading" and invite others to swing by.

I won't begin until between 930 and 1000am EST on Tuesday. Hope to see some of you there!

Dave Dykema


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The reading went well and I had a lot of fun. Below is a link to where the reading begins, if you'd like to check it out. I read from both books, but started with "Wrong Number."

http://tinyurl.com/2ak4v3o


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Some say change, some say don't.
If a book is doing great, then keep it.
If a book is doing so-so a change my attract a new audience. The ones who like the old cover already own it , so they have the one that THEY like.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

In my case, I don't even have print versions, so really the "cover" only acts as an ad for the book anyway.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

If you've received a Kindle for Christmas, perhaps you might enjoy these.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Hoping to give my work more exposure, I've lowered the price of "Wrong Number" and "Stalker" to $0.99. How long they stay that way remains to be seen.

I hope you give them a chance if interested.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've been away from these boards for a while--over two months--and decided I should give my books a bump. So here ya go.

Any comments are welcome, good or bad.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I just discovered last night that I got a 4 1/2 star review for Wrong Number from Red Adept Reviews on May 17. I'm a little pumped about that!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The old style phone receiver on the cover feels so dated, but blood dripping off an iPhone just doesn't have the right feeling, does it?


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I enrolled WRONG NUMBER and STALKER in KDP Select today. What that means is that it is available to loan out. So if you passed on purchasing them, you can now check them out.

There will also be a free promotion, but that will come later.

I just enrolled them about five minutes ago, so you'll probably have to wait an hour or two (or three) before you can get them.

Thanks for any interest. Looking forward to some feedback!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

"Wrong Number" is free for the next 5 days through the KDP Select Program.

If you've ever been on the fence, now is the perfect time to sample this story of a relationship gone bad... really, really bad...


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

WRONG NUMBER is once again Free. It will be for the next three days.

Feel free to add it to your collection.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I'm about to do another promotion for WRONG NUMBER, but I can't decide between a Countdown or a Freebie giveaway. Both have their merits, and both have their faults. Any votes from the readership? I'm guessing you'll want a giveaway, because it's nicer for your wallet.

Maybe you'll prove me wrong...?


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've decided on a Freebie. It will start in the next few days.


----------

